
Writing Music in Plain Text - wernsey
https://pellejuul.github.io/posts/2017/03/12/writing-music-in-plain-text.html
======
Finnucane
Doesn't Lilypond already do this?

~~~
jonjacky
This is much closer to ABC notation [1] -- which the article says was an
inspiration. ABC has been used for a long time by folk musicians, for example
here [2].

1\. [http://abcnotation.com/](http://abcnotation.com/)

2\. [https://thesession.org/tunes](https://thesession.org/tunes)

